# Best independent exchange company?



## Imretiredarmy (Jan 21, 2011)

Which do you think is the best?  DAE, SFX, PI, TP,?

I have a platinum account with SFX and made my first deposit and received the $500 bonus cash card.  I also received 2 bonus weeks.  I have 2 ongoing searches.

I have a DAE account but have not yet made a deposit.

Just wanted to get some input from my fellow tuggers.
Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2011)

My favorite is Hawaii Timeshare Exchange.  Their fees are very low, and they don't assign trading power to deposits, so if they will accept your deposit, it will trade for anything in their inventory of the same unit size.  Their strength is Hawaii, but they also have mainland and international exchanges.

You can also pay $175 to upgrade from a 1 bdm. to a 2 bdm.  

To log in as a guest and look around:

go to www.htse.net
put 999 in the top box [correction -* 9999*]
put htse in the bottom box


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 21, 2011)

I have used DAE and like it.  I have just made my first deposit with SFX, but so far it looks great, too.  Most independents have different strengths, so where you want to go makes a big difference in which one you will like best.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2011)

My apologies - your put four 9's in the top box - *9999*


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 21, 2011)

I have used SFX exclusively for the past 14 years and am very happy. We have gotten many excellent exchanges. I also belong to DAE but have never used them.


----------



## durrod (Jan 21, 2011)

I have used SFX and I have been very happy with the exchanges, however I feel their costs have increased a lot recently reducing the value. Their one and three year plat. membership is *higher* than RCI and II. What all you think about that?


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 21, 2011)

durrod said:


> I have used SFX and I have been very happy with the exchanges, however I feel their costs have increased a lot recently reducing the value. Their one and three year plat. membership is *higher* than RCI and II. What all you think about that?



I don't even know what the membership fees are at RCI or II. I dropped my membership in both of them several years ago. I do believe the exchange fees are lower at SFX for Platinum members. In any event, all of the perks with SFX more than offset any small cost differences.


----------



## Serina (Jan 21, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> I have used DAE and like it.  I have just made my first deposit with SFX, but so far it looks great, too.  Most independents have different strengths, so where you want to go makes a big difference in which one you will like best.




I'm not familiar with DAE or SFX (have used RCI & II - with some amount of confusion and frustration as a fairly new exchanger) but would love to learn more. For example, what are the "independents different strengths"  and any other info that you feel would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## durrod (Jan 21, 2011)

The two independents I have used are SFX and DAE, good results with both. On DAE I got a summer week at Myrtle beach ( a Hard trade), keep in mind the best strategy is to do a request and have some patience since they will actively try to get your request. They have parterships with non-timeshare resorts.


----------



## eal (Jan 22, 2011)

I belong to all of the independents, but Hawaii Timeshare Exchange is probably my favourite - reasonable fees, great for Hawaii exchanges, and good with mainland ones as well.  And the staff are terrific!


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 22, 2011)

Serina said:


> I'm not familiar with DAE or SFX (have used RCI & II - with some amount of confusion and frustration as a fairly new exchanger) but would love to learn more. For example, what are the "independents different strengths"  and any other info that you feel would be helpful. Thanks.



The independent exchange companies will take most / much / some (depending on the company) of all timeshare resorts as deposits.  Many have free membership, and others low cost membership.  Exchange fees are lower, and many have free guest certificates.  Some have a request first system without even having to make a deposit.  Each has its areas of strength, such as SFX with the higher end resorts and prime weeks, HTSE with Hawaii, DAE with Australia / New Zealand and Europe, etc.

Here are some links:

www.sfx-resorts.com

www.daelive.com

www.htse.net

www.platinuminterchange.com

www.tradingplaces.com


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2011)

My experience with the independent exchange companies is that you get the best service if you can form a relationship with the staff.  These companies are small and personal, and that's one of the advantages of using them.  You can actually call up, talk to a human, and work with the same person over and over again. 

The downside is that people who are new to the exchange company, or do not form relationships with employees, do not get the same personal service.  It's the same with any small business - for example, we were recently at our favorite locally owned restaurant right before Christmas.  We are there at least once a week and know the owner and the staff.  Not only did they give us our dinner on the house, but they invited us to stay for their after-hours Christmas party - in other words, as favorite customers, we got special treatment.

But it can lead to disappointment with exchanging when you read that someone has been using company xyz for 10 years and they post a glowing report about their services, and then you find out that the standard level of service is not at that level.  

With the big exchange companies, it's impersonal and the computers are making the matches.  It's understood - we don't expect any personal service.  But with the small companies, where humans are making the matches, it is inevitable that long-standing customers, with personal relationships with employees are going to get preference, even if it's unintentional - that's human nature.  YMMV


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 22, 2011)

Denise,
Yes, it has certainly been true that working personally with actual HUMAN BEINGS at the smaller exchange companies is one of the real perks of using them.

I have found, however, that it does not take that much time to become acquainted with a favorite VC and get great service.  I have used SFX, DAE, PI, and TPI with great success and satisfaction.  I am so glad of th, too, because of the new RCI changes, much less the history of the rude VC's at RCI whom we have dealt with,  and II has particularly been difficult to work with, even though we have made exchanges with them.

So, we encourage you to try the smaller companies!


----------



## PClapham (Jan 25, 2011)

Which of the smaller companies are strong in the East and like deposits there?  There is so much more activity in the West, it seems.  II is the only one that I have observed greatly welcoming East/ Central deposits.

Thanks

Anita


----------



## David10225 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am also interested in the East Coast.  With all the commotion regarding the Marriott program, I'l looking for other options for my Marriott week.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 27, 2011)

David10225 said:


> I am also interested in the East Coast.  With all the commotion regarding the Marriott program, I'l looking for other options for my Marriott week.



SFX is probably the best bet for Marriott owners.


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 27, 2011)

*best exchange company*

We are looking at exchanging into the FL panhandle area...what are your suggestions for this area...we are already RCI member and DAE member...but nothing has come through yet.....looking at shoulder season sept/Oct  2011 2012, 2013


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 27, 2011)

durrod said:


> I have used SFX and I have been very happy with the exchanges, however I feel their costs have increased a lot recently reducing the value. Their one and three year plat. membership is *higher* than RCI and II. What all you think about that?



I haven't looked at the membership costs for RCI and II because I'm happy with SFX.  I believe you when you say the costs are higher for platinum membership for 1 and 3 years, but there is the option of taking the FREE gold membership.  I don't know the distribution of gold vs. platinum members but I think free is a good option to have to try something out.


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 27, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> My favorite is Hawaii Timeshare Exchange.  Their fees are very low, and they don't assign trading power to deposits, so if they will accept your deposit, it will trade for anything in their inventory of the same unit size.  Their strength is Hawaii, but they also have mainland and international exchanges.
> 
> You can also pay $175 to upgrade from a 1 bdm. to a 2 bdm.
> 
> ...



Does HTSE accept deposits from resorts not located in Hawaii?  What is and is not acceptable regarding resorts located outside Hawaii?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2011)

LannyPC said:


> Does HTSE accept deposits from resorts not located in Hawaii?  What is and is not acceptable regarding resorts located outside Hawaii?



Yes - they have deposits from the mainland, and internationally, too.

That would be a good question to ask them.  You can call or email them with the specifics of your resort, and ask if they will accept it.


----------



## Dave*H (Jan 27, 2011)

LannyPC said:


> Does HTSE accept deposits from resorts not located in Hawaii?  What is and is not acceptable regarding resorts located outside Hawaii?



It has been several years since I traded with them, but they only accepted red weeks back then.


----------



## PClapham (Jan 27, 2011)

Given the few replies about exchange companies strong in the East, I am concluding that really the only one is II.

Anita


----------

